# Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?



## orca113 (29. März 2009)

*Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Guten Morgen,zugegeben,die Auswahl ist nicht so groß aber ich weiß halt nicht welches der Mac Books ich mir holen soll.

Da ich im September die Meisterschule besuchen werde möchte ich mir neben meinem Spiele Rechner gerne ein Notebook kaufen(meine Freundin will mir das Dell Notebook nicht überlassen).Dieses Mac Book wird dann auch zumindest teilweise von der Steuer abgesetzt.Es soll ein Mac Book sein.(Es geht mir vor allem um das Betriebssystem nicht nur ums Design oder den Namen)Habe mal einen Mac Mini kurz bedienen dürfen und war sehr sehr angetan vom Mac OSx.Davon mal abgesehen ein Mac Book bleibt denke ich mal länger aktuell.

Meine Frage ist nun soll es eher ein Mac Book oder ein Mac Book Pro sein.

Klar denke ich mal die Power eines Mac Book Pro muß ich nicht haben aber die 15,4" finde ich zum draufschauen gerade wenn es ums Schreiben und damit arbeiten geht sicher angenehmer.Ein Mac Book ist nunmal nur 13,3" groß,dafür aber etwas billiger.

Dann ist noch die Frage ob man gleich 4Gb Speicher da reinmachen soll oder es bei 2Gb belassen soll. Wie gehen Apple Rechner mit Speicher und allgemein den Leistungsreserven um?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Mac Book mal "anzufassen",ein wenig damit hantieren außer im Mediamarkt?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Halöle
Also ich kann dir sagen, dass ein normales MacBook für das reine Arbeiten völlig ausreicht.
Die 13,3 '' sind in der Tat etwas kleiner, aber dadurch ist das ganze Gerät auch kompakter.
Ich habe mal zwei Tage mit dem neuen MacBook gearbeitet  Apple - MacBook und die Displaygröße reichte völlig aus, zumal das Display so scharf ist, dass man denkt es wäre Full-HD. Das verlinkte MacBook ist zudem schon im neuen Uni-Body gebettet, bestitzt eine Glasscheibe vor dem Display und das Touchpad ist multitouch fähig. Das Arbeiten fällt dadurch noch einmal leichter. Die Akkulaufzeit von über 5 Stunden ist auch ausreichend hoch. Die 2 GB DDR3-Speicher reichen völlig aus, da das Mac ja mit den Ressourcen ganz anders umgeht.
Ich denke du wirst es im AppleStore auch mal anfassen können


----------



## STSLeon (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Wenn du niemanden kennst, der eins hat und kein Applestore in der Nähe gibt es wenig Möglichkeiten, diese Geräte wirklich intensiv zu testen. Ich würde eher zum MacBook tendieren, da es leichter ist. Die kleinere Auflösung ist zum verschmerzen, zudem du ja zuhause einen großen Monitor hast und den ranhängen kannst. Außerdem ist die Preisdifferenz extrem.

Wofür brauchst du das Notebook den? Hast du sichergestellt, dass es für Apple auch alle Programme gibt, die für dich notwendig sind?


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn du niemanden kennst, der eins hat und kein Applestore in der Nähe gibt es wenig Möglichkeiten, diese Geräte wirklich intensiv zu testen. Ich würde eher zum MacBook tendieren, da es leichter ist. Die kleinere Auflösung ist zum verschmerzen, zudem du ja zuhause einen großen Monitor hast und den ranhängen kannst. Außerdem ist die Preisdifferenz extrem.
> 
> Wofür brauchst du das Notebook den? Hast du sichergestellt, dass es für Apple auch alle Programme gibt, die für dich notwendig sind?



Hey das ging ja fix,ja also Software die ich brauche ist in iWorks komplett drin. Dazu wird man ja sonst wohl auch für die Freizeit was kriegen was mit Bildbearbeitung (für die Freizeit nicht profihaft ) und Videogeschnibbel gut ist.



> Also ich kann dir sagen, dass ein normales MacBook für das reine Arbeiten völlig ausreicht./QUOTE]
> 
> Und auch so um mal den dicken Rechner auszulassen wenn man mal länger im iNet surft,recherchiert u.s.w. ists auch genug?
> 
> Und die Tastatur wie ist die?Ist die auch dem 13,3 Zoll Äußeren angepasst?Oder normal groß gehalten?


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Und die Tastatur wie ist die?Ist die auch dem 13,3 Zoll Äußeren angepasst?Oder normal groß gehalten?



Es ist halt eine typische Mac-Tastatur, die Tasten sind im Gehäuse eingearbeitet. Sie ist bei MacBook's eigentlich immer gleich groß, selbst bei den 17 Zöllern gibt es keinen Nummernblock. Es ist ungewohnt, aber angenehm damit zu tippen.


----------



## STSLeon (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Die Tastatur des Mac Book ist kompakter, als kleiner im Sinne, die Tasten sind kleiner würde ich nicht sagen. In der FH hab ich mehr als genug Möglichkeiten gehabt die Dinger intensiv auszuprobieren und ich hatte absolut keine Probleme. Aber ich komm auch mit meiner Netbook Tastatur zurecht 

13,3 Zoll sind genug um auf der Couch zu liegen und zu surfen, oder wenn man einfach mal keine Lust hat den dicken Rechner anzuschalten.


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Die Tastatur des Mac Book ist kompakter, als kleiner im Sinne, die Tasten sind kleiner würde ich nicht sagen. In der FH hab ich mehr als genug Möglichkeiten gehabt die Dinger intensiv auszuprobieren und ich hatte absolut keine Probleme. Aber ich komm auch mit meiner Netbook Tastatur zurecht
> 
> 13,3 Zoll sind genug um auf der Couch zu liegen und zu surfen, oder wenn man einfach mal keine Lust hat den dicken Rechner anzuschalten.



Ok,und ist es wahr das auf einem Mac nichts in dem Sinne installiert wird? Und man braucht kein Anti Viren Programm?

Und es ist wirklich so das ein Mac nicht so schnell "altert"?


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Wie Leistungsstark ist so eine Nvidia 9400?


----------



## PBJ (30. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Und bitte daran denken: 
die Alu MBs haben kein FireWire mehr, falls das benötigt wird. 
Nur das aktuelle MBP hat noch einen (FW800)..

Hier mal die Cinebench Resultate von meinem "Late '08 MBP" mit 4Gig Ram.
Einmal unter Vista64 und einmal unter OSX. 
Dann kannste mal vergleichen und zum MB runter rechnen..

Rendering (Single CPU): Vista64: *3093* CB-CPU  *** MacOSX 10.5.6 *2786* CB-CPU
Rendering (Multiple CPU): Vista64: *5875* CB-CPU  *** MacOSX 10.5.6 *5423* CB-CPU
Multiprocessor Speedup: Vista64: *1.90*x  ***  MacOSX 10.5.6 *1.95*x
Shading (OpenGL Standard): Vista64: *3901* CB-GFX ***  MacOSX 10.5.6 *5212* CB-GFX




orca26 schrieb:


> Ok,und ist es wahr das auf einem Mac nichts in dem Sinne installiert wird?



Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht!? Wenn Du nichts installierst, hast Du auch keine Aps drauf! Das ist beim Mac auch nicht anders als beim Win Rechner.. Meinst Du vielleicht, dass schon einige Programme mit dem OS kommen? Also die ganzen iLife Aps?




orca26 schrieb:


> Und man braucht kein Anti Viren Programm?



Nein. Es gibt aber welche, wenn Du gerne eins benutzen möchtest..




orca26 schrieb:


> Und es ist wirklich so das ein Mac nicht so schnell "altert"?



Das hängt vom Blickwinkel des Betrachters ab. Was aber stimmt, ist das Macs in der Regel "Wertbeständiger" sind. 
Wenn Du mal bei ebay guckst, was ein gebrauchter halbwegs aktueller Mac so bringt, siehst Du was ich meine..



orca26 schrieb:


> Wie Leistungsstark ist so eine Nvidia 9400?



Hält sich in Grenzen. Aber für Gelegenheitszocker durchaus okay!


----------



## STSLeon (30. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Auf jeden Fall reicht sie für Cod 4 in 1280*800 oder eine Full-HD Wiedergabe. Da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Adrenalize (30. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Wenn du das Gerät herumtragen willst, nimm das kleinere, weil 15" Notebooks wiegen mehr und sind einfach sperriger auf Dauer. 12-13" halte ich da für optimal, die Netbooks sind im Grunde fast wieder zu klein.

Zocken kann man mit Notebooks nie optimal, außer den teuren 17" Desktop Replacements mit megadicker Graka, aber das neue Macbook hat ja Nvidia drinne und nicht mehr den Intelchip, insofern sollten zumindest ältere Spielen gehen. Unter MacOS X gibts ja ohnehin nicht so viele Spiele. Du kannst aber natürlich XP oder vista mit Dualboot draufmachen.

Was das Altern angeht: Da bei dem Macbooks Zockerei keine rolle spielt und die Leistung einer aktuellen Intel CPU für fast alle Arbeiten und Office-Sachen ausreicht, kann man ein Macbook (und auch ein normales notebook) durchaus längere Zeit zum arbeiten nutzen. Beim Macbook ist halt wegen des Coolnessfaktors der Wiederverkaufswert höher. Und MacOS X ist von Version zu Version nicht ganz so krass unterschiedlich wie z.B. XP vs Vista. Ist halt Unix, und die Desktopeffekte sind etabliert und optimiert. Und da Apple das OS so an die Hardware bindet, müssen sie auch scuaen, dass es auf älteren Macs immer noch vergleichsweise fix läuft.


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



> Rendering (Single CPU): Vista64: 3093 CB-CPU *** MacOSX 10.5.6 2786 CB-CPU
> Rendering (Multiple CPU): Vista64: 5875 CB-CPU *** MacOSX 10.5.6 5423 CB-CPU
> Multiprocessor Speedup: Vista64: 1.90x *** MacOSX 10.5.6 1.95x
> Shading (OpenGL Standard): Vista64: 3901 CB-GFX *** MacOSX 10.5.6 5212 CB-GFX


 
Sry ich kann mit Benches nicht so viel Anfangen. Was bedeutet da besser/schlechter?



> Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht!? Wenn Du nichts installierst, hast Du auch keine Aps drauf! Das ist beim Mac auch nicht anders als beim Win Rechner.. Meinst Du vielleicht, dass schon einige Programme mit dem OS kommen? Also die ganzen iLife Aps?


 
Mir sagte mal jemand das seinen alles Programme die funzen wie z.b. CPUz,d-h. hast ne Exe,führst diese aus und läuft....

@STSLeon dafür soll es auch genügen,wenn meine Kumpels mal ne Lan machen und da CSS und COD 4 sowie COD1 und 2 spielen...

Firewire brauche ich nicht.



> Was das Altern angeht: Da bei dem Macbooks Zockerei keine rolle spielt und die Leistung einer aktuellen Intel CPU für fast alle Arbeiten und Office-Sachen ausreicht, kann man ein Macbook (und auch ein normales notebook) durchaus längere Zeit zum arbeiten nutzen. Beim Macbook ist halt wegen des Coolnessfaktors der Wiederverkaufswert höher. Und MacOS X ist von Version zu Version nicht ganz so krass unterschiedlich wie z.B. XP vs Vista. Ist halt Unix, und die Desktopeffekte sind etabliert und optimiert. Und da Apple das OS so an die Hardware bindet, müssen sie auch scuaen, dass es auf älteren Macs immer noch vergleichsweise fix läuft.


 
Also wird so ein Mac Book gerade wenn es nur größtenteils zum Arbeiten,etwas mit Fotos zu machen und zum Surfen etc. (eigentlich alles außer "ernsthaft" zocken) locker ein paar Jahre gut ist ich bekomme hinterher auch noch was dafür wenn ich es abgebe?


----------



## PBJ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Also wird so ein Mac Book gerade wenn es nur größtenteils zum Arbeiten,etwas mit Fotos zu machen und zum Surfen etc. (eigentlich alles außer "ernsthaft" zocken) locker ein paar Jahre gut ist ich bekomme hinterher auch noch was dafür wenn ich es abgebe?




Genau! Und selbst wenn Du alle "Major" OS updates mitmachst (als nächstes SnowLeo), sollte ein aktuelle MB ein paar Jahre Freude bereiten!

Und da Du ja mit "BootCamp" (Apple eigenes Prg) daraus ein vollwertigen Win Rechner machen kannst, bist Du zusätzlich für alle Eventualitäten gut gerüstet!

Was die Portabilität angeht ist ein MB deutlich besser geeignet als ein MBP (ich überleg's mir eher zwei mal, ob ich's spontan irgendwohin mitnehme..) 

Viel Spaß jedenfalls damit!  Und poste mal bitte Deine Cinebench Resultate, falls es ein MB wird!


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



PBJ schrieb:


> Genau! Und selbst wenn Du alle "Major" OS updates mitmachst (als nächstes SnowLeo), sollte ein aktuelle MB ein paar Jahre Freude bereiten!
> 
> Und da Du ja mit "BootCamp" (Apple eigenes Prg) daraus ein vollwertigen Win Rechner machen kannst, bist Du zusätzlich für alle Eventualitäten gut gerüstet!
> 
> ...



Ich bin eigentlich kein Katzen Fan... Leopard,Snowleopard....  Bootcamp weiß ich was das ist.Aber Windows wird doch unter Bootcamp auch den üblichen Leistungshunger haben oder? Aber gut,ich bin eh schon überzeugt. Es ist nun ja so,diese MB und MBP sind mit DDR3 1066 Ram ausgestattet. Wenn ich direkt 2Bm mehr nehme,dann kommt mich das 90€ aufpreis. Sollte ich mir überlegen das nachzurüsten wirde es teuer. Lieber die 90€ bei Apple investieren?

Und nochwas,geht das neue MB noch im Preis runter? Es ist ja gerade raus und ich brauche es erst im September/Oktober im Sommer bekomme ich Geld für einen Job. Lohnt es zu warten bis Juli/August?


----------



## PBJ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich kein Katzen Fan... Leopard,Snowleopard....



Dann haste ein kleines Rroblem mit Cupertino in der nächsten Zeit! 



orca26 schrieb:


> Bootcamp weiß ich was das ist.Aber Windows wird doch unter Bootcamp auch den üblichen Leistungshunger haben oder?



Schau Dir meine Benches an! 
Rockt bis auf OpenGL mehr ab unter Vista64 



orca26 schrieb:


> Aber gut,ich bin eh schon überzeugt. Es ist nun ja so,diese MB und MBP sind mit DDR3 1066 Ram ausgestattet. Wenn ich direkt 2Bm mehr nehme,dann kommt mich das 90€ aufpreis. Sollte ich mir überlegen das nachzurüsten wirde es teuer. Lieber die 90€ bei Apple investieren?



Also wenn Du die 90,- über hast, würde ich direkt zuschlagen! RAM kann Mann nie genug haben.. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Und nochwas,geht das neue MB noch im Preis runter? Es ist ja gerade raus und ich brauche es erst im September/Oktober im Sommer bekomme ich Geld für einen Job. Lohnt es zu warten bis Juli/August?



Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das warten lohnt! Das dauert in der Regel ne kleine Ewigkeit bis die Preise von neu eingeführten Produkten fallen.. 
Denk aber mal über den EDU Rabatt bei Mactrade oder so nach!


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das warten lohnt! Das dauert in der Regel ne kleine Ewigkeit bis die Preise von neu eingeführten Produkten fallen..
> Denk aber mal über den EDU Rabatt bei Mactrade oder so nach!/QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin doch kein Student. Dafür bin ich nicht schlau genug... ich möchte die Meisterprüfung machen und gehe dafür nun wieder 2,5 Jahre zur Schule. Die Meisterschule fällt meines Wissens nicht unter die Rabatt Option. Klar habe ich Studenten im Freundeskreis die mir das kaufen würden aber dann steht auf der Rechnung nicht mein Name. Das Finanzamt will aber meinen Namen haben wenn ich das "kleine silberne" absetzen will im Rahmen der Meisterausbildung.


----------



## PBJ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Student. Dafür bin ich nicht schlau genug... ich möchte die Meisterprüfung machen und gehe dafür nun wieder 2,5 Jahre zur Schule. Die Meisterschule fällt meines Wissens nicht unter die Rabatt Option.



Das weiss ich auch nicht aber *probieren geht über Studieren!*  
Vielleicht einfach mal ganz dreist Deine Schulbescheinigung hinschicken und gucken ob's akzeptiert wird!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kadauz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Zu der Größe kann ich nur soviel sagen. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein 15,4" Notebook. Es war nicht unbedingt schwer oder sperrig (Business Gerät), dennoch wollte ich es nie wirklich mitnehmen. UNd das, obwohl ich es damals auch wegen der Mobilität gekauft habe. Nach ein paar Jährchen hab ich es nun verkauft und mit ein 12" Subnotebook gekauft, das inkl. Akku unter 1,5kg wiegt. 
Und das nehm ich jetzt wirklich gerne mit. Es ist immer im Rucksack (Schulung usw.) und wird regelmäßig benutzt.
Wenn du es also wirklich mitnehmen möchtest, würde ich höchstens zu einerm 13,3"er raten, der nicht über 1,5kg wiegt. Alles andere sind Kompromisse...


----------



## Pommes (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Apple Geräte bleiben im Vergleich zu Notebooks recht preisstabil, was man bei einem Weiterverkauf auch sehr gut nutzen kann, da kamn noch einiges für bekommt.
Zum Thema warten kann ich so sagen. Lohnen würde es sich schon. Bald kommt 10.6 Snow Leopard raus und das wird dann sicherlich bei einem Neugerät schon installiert sein. Dies soll noch einmal schneller und entschlackter sein, also Leopard 10.5


----------



## Kadauz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Apple Geräte bleiben im Vergleich zu Notebooks recht preisstabil, was man bei einem Weiterverkauf auch sehr gut nutzen kann, da kamn noch einiges für bekommt.



IBM oder Lenovo Notebooks (T und X Reiehe) bleiben ebenfalls sehr stabil im Preis. Die sind auch immer ne Überlegung wert. Zwar relativ teuer, doch nicht mit der Konkurrenz zu vergleichen. Zwar ist die Qualität seit Lenovo etwas zurückgegangen, die Verarbeitung iss dennoch unübertroffen.


----------



## Pommes (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Zwar ist die Qualität seit Lenovo etwas zurückgegangen, die Verarbeitung iss dennoch unübertroffen.



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Die bauen echt Hammer-Geräte. Aber verglichen mit einem MacBook im Uni-Body ist die Qulität von Lenovo wieder zweitklassig. 
Naja vielleicht n blöder Vergleich: Alu - Plastik/Poly


----------



## Kadauz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen richtig. Die bauen echt Hammer-Geräte. Aber verglichen mit einem MacBook im Uni-Body ist die Qulität von Lenovo wieder zweitklassig.
> Naja vielleicht n blöder Vergleich: Alu - Plastik/Poly



Ist wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Die Lenovos werden zum Arbeiten gebaut, nicht zum gut aussehen. Darüberhinaus hat das verbaute Material keinen Einfluss auf die Verarbeitungsqualität.

Apple ist nich schlecht, nur weigere ich mich so ein propitäres und geschlossenes OS zu benutzen wie das MacOS. Das ist schon bei Windows grenzwertig...


----------



## Adrenalize (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Apple ist nich schlecht, nur weigere ich mich so ein propitäres und geschlossenes OS zu benutzen wie das MacOS. Das ist schon bei Windows grenzwertig...


Es gibt Linux-Distros speziell für Apple-Hardware (Yellowdog), auf den Intel-Macbooks sollte aber eh fast alles laufen.

IBM ist halt quasi die Referenz in Sachen offenes (Windows-)Notebook, wobei die günstigeren Lenovo-Geräte und auch die IBM-Einsteigergeräte weder besonders gut verarbeitet sind, noch spezielle Features haben. Sind halt wie alle 500 EUR Notebooks ganz normale Plastikdinger. Die teuren IBMs haben spezielles Material und extrastarke Scharniere, sind dann aber so teuer wie die Apple-Books, also im Bereich 1000 EUR und drüber.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Also als ich kurz das Mac OS nutzen durfte (einige Minuten) war ich hin und weg und ich denke mal ich hätte es innerhalb weniger Minuten beherrscht. Es ist fantastisch.Bin begeistert sonst würde ich mir jetzt keinen Mac kaufen.Geschlossenes OS hin oder her

Wie ist das mit Treiber u. Updates u.s.w.,werden die Treiber von dem Ding auch regelmäßig über das Update aktualisiert und wird auch das Leopard regelmäßig geupdatet? Wenn meinetwegen dann der SchneeLeo kommt muß man das extra bezahlen wenn man den normalen Leo vorher hat?


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Also als ich kurz das Mac OS nutzen durfte (einige Minuten) war ich hin und weg und ich denke mal ich hätte es innerhalb weniger Minuten beherrscht. Es ist fantastisch.Bin begeistert sonst würde ich mir jetzt keinen Mac kaufen.Geschlossenes OS hin oder her



So sieht's aus!



orca26 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Treiber u. Updates u.s.w.,werden die Treiber von dem Ding auch regelmäßig über das Update aktualisiert und wird auch das Leopard regelmäßig geupdatet?



Ja, wird alles regelmäßig geupdated!

Lediglich die Bootcamp Treiber, also GPU Treiber unter/für Vista z.b. sind was älter und da könnte es zu Problemen kommen, wenn Du manuell nachbesserst, wenn Du neuere benutzen willst, muss aber nicht zu Konflikten führen..



orca26 schrieb:


> Wenn meinetwegen dann der SchneeLeo kommt muß man das extra bezahlen wenn man den normalen Leo vorher hat?



Ja! Das ist ein "major" update. XP auf Vista. Wobei Du das nicht zwingend machen musst. Schau Dir einfach die features an, die das Schneekätzchen zu bieten hat und ob's Dir das wert ist.. Vielleicht wartest Du mit nem major update auch bis zum Sabertoothtiger, so wie ich.. 

Die SW Unterstützung hält ewig! Einige Freund benutzen immer noch 10.3 bzw. 10.4 und heben keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ok es gefällt mir immer besser



> bis zum Sabertoothtiger/QUOTE]
> 
> Ja da soll mich doch der... es wird immer doller...
> 
> Meine Güte. Warum Katzen? Hat das einen Grund?


----------



## feivel (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

besitze selbst noch ein 14" IBM Thinkpad T40..also ich würde wieder eines kaufen..

beim Macbook würd ich das kleinere nehmen, zum mitnehmen nerven mich die größeren nur...


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ok es gefällt mir immer besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ein Witz..  
So würde jedenfalls ich das Major Update nennen, das den Nachfolger von sagen wir Win7 an die Wand rockt.. 

Wie hiess es doch mal so schön?
"Redmond, start your photocopiers"


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



feivel schrieb:


> besitze selbst noch ein 14" IBM Thinkpad T40..also ich würde wieder eines kaufen..
> 
> beim Macbook würd ich das kleinere nehmen, zum mitnehmen nerven mich die größeren nur...


 
Ok auch dir Danke,Ok Ok eswird ein 13,3"

@PBJ:

Aber der Säbelzahntiger hats nicht geschafft R.I.P......

 Also ich will über die Redmonder nicht schimpfen,immerhin wird das das meine Heimrechner und Spielebasis bleiben.


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Aber der Säbelzahntiger hats nicht geschafft R.I.P......



Vista aber auch nicht! 



orca26 schrieb:


> Also ich will über die Redmonder nicht schimpfen,immerhin wird das das meine Heimrechner und Spielebasis bleiben.




Ich hab' auch nichts gegen die Redmonder! Mein nächster Rechner wird unter Win7 laufen bzw. V64, wenn ich nicht mehr so lange warten kann..


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Aber sobald ich den ersten Säbelzahntiger nochmal irgendwo sehe... Vista sehe ich gard deutlich vor mir.

Wie ist denn bei einem Mac Book der Support?


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei einem Mac Book der Support?



Kannst mit einem Defekt zu jedem autorisierten Mac Tech gehen! (Gravis etc.)

Bzw. bei Apple Support anrufen: In der Regel versuchen die mit Dir am Tel. die Kiste wieder flott zu machen.. Wenn's dann wirklich ein HW Defekt ist, bekommst Du per UPS/GLS/etc. ne gepolsterte Kiste zugeschickt und die nehmen Dein MB auch gleich wieder mit. Spät. drei, vier Tage später bekommst Du es repariert/refurbished zurück. So war's jedenfalls bei mir, als mein Pismo (G3) mal was hatte..

Ein befreundeter MacTech rät immer ein "Apple Care" für MBs bei ebay zu kaufen! Ist die hauseigene Garantieverlängerung..


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ah ok,bei uns in Bonn gibt es auch einen Shop der Aplle vertreibt und bei Apple als offizieller gilt. Dann kan man zu dem gehen denke ich mal.

ok gut. Dann werde ich meine Moneten nochwas zusammen Kratzen und in ein paar Wochen zu schlagen.  Sollen wir nicht mal einen Apple Sammelthread aufmachen?


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ah ok,bei uns in Bonn gibt es auch einen Shop der Aplle vertreibt und bei Apple als offizieller gilt. Dann kan man zu dem gehen denke ich mal.



Hoffentlich nicht nötig!




orca26 schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht mal einen Apple Sammelthread aufmachen?



Gute Idee!


----------



## davidenine (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Cool,kannste dann mal eine Review posten bitte?Wäre super.Vorallem würde mich interessieren wie du mit der kleinen Bildschirmgröße zurechtkommst.(Welche Auflösung sollte man da eigentlich wählen?)


----------



## PBJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



davidenine schrieb:


> Cool,kannste dann mal eine Review posten bitte?Wäre super.Vorallem würde mich interessieren wie du mit der kleinen Bildschirmgröße zurechtkommst.(Welche Auflösung sollte man da eigentlich wählen?)



1280 x 800 (nativ)


----------



## Kadauz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Was ich nicht verstehe, dass Apple jetzt auch diese dämlichen Glare Displays verbaut. Die Teile bringen nur Nachteile:

-spiegeln bei Licht
-hohe Helligkeit von Nöten, geht auf Akku
-Fingerabdrücke sieht man besser

Alles Sachen, die bei einem Arbeitsgerät nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## feivel (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, dass Apple jetzt auch diese dämlichen Glare Displays verbaut. Die Teile bringen nur Nachteile:
> 
> -spiegeln bei Licht
> -hohe Helligkeit von Nöten, geht auf Akku
> ...


 
naja..meines erachtens sind macs auch schon lange nicht mehr die toparbeitsgeräte sondern eben nette designrechner...
wenn jemand ein arbeitsnotebook für den business bereich sucht..-> anderer hersteller....


----------



## Kadauz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



feivel schrieb:


> naja..meines erachtens sind macs auch schon lange nicht mehr die toparbeitsgeräte sondern eben nette designrechner...
> wenn jemand ein arbeitsnotebook für den business bereich sucht..-> anderer hersteller....



Na toll, wenn ich mit nem Apple nicht arbeiten soll, was kann ich denn damit machen?


----------



## davidenine (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Macs sind hauptsächlich zum Musik machen,Fotos bearbeiten Videos schneiden und als Rechner für die Freizeit da(Mucke hören,surfen,Fotos,chatten...)Zum arbeiten (Office usw.)würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Windowsrechner nehmen.Also fürs Büro oder die Schule.Mehr als nur Designcomputer sind die Macs aber auf jeden Fall.Man muss sie halt als Macs nutzen.


----------



## Kadauz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Genau, die große Stärke bei den Mac war/ist die Leistung bei Bildverarbeitung. Nur versteh ich nicht, wie das mit nem Glare Display noch halbwegs professionell zu machen ist.
Ich denke das Teil mutiert immer mehr zum Designer Consumergerät und verliert allmählich seine Stärken, die es mal hatte.


----------



## davidenine (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Dafür ist der mac Pro und das Macbook Pro da!Das Macbook ist die Consumer Line und das Macbook Pro deckt den Professional Bereich ab!In Amiland nutzen sehr viele Leute einen Mac als Hauptrechner.In Europa sind die Windows PC halt viel mehr verbreitet.Zuerst informieren!!!


----------



## Kadauz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Hm ja klar, nur frag ich mich warum man sich als Otto Normalverbraucher nen Mac antut. Es gibt weniger Software, vorallem weniger freie Software. Er ist im Verhältnis zu anderen Marken relativ teuer (bei 12 Monaten Garantie!) und dabei nicht leistungsfähiger. Zubehör kostet mehr. 
Ist es einfach nur Stylefaktor? Oder EInstellungssache? Oder gibt es auch "richtige" Vorteiel gegenüber Linux/Windows Systeme?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier keine klassische Apple-Restderwelt-Diskussion anfangen und nicht provozieren.


----------



## PBJ (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm ja klar, nur frag ich mich warum man sich als Otto Normalverbraucher nen Mac antut. Es gibt weniger Software, vorallem weniger freie Software.



Dann nenne uns doch mal bitte die Software die es für den Mac nicht gibt!

Es gibt free- und shareware ohne ende, vom ftp client bis hin zum vlc player.. 
z.B. hier: Mac OS X Software Updates and Mac OS X Downloads - VersionTracker


----------



## davidenine (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Endlich,es gibt hier nicht nur Machasser!Die einzige große Einschränkung sind die Spiele,sonst würde ich fast sagen das der mac besser dran ist als Windows.Für was brauch ich bei einem Mac z. B einen CCleaner oder ein Antivirenprogramm.Auch benchmarks,Systeminfotools oder so sind überflüssig.Und ein Mac bringt ja auch schon viel mit:ILife ist gratis dabei!Da hat man von Haus aus also Musik,Videoschnitt,Foto und Chatsoftware.Wenn man dann doch mal ein Spiel zocken will,dann benutzt man einfach Bootcamp mit Windows.(Wenn ich Windows hab und ein Macexklusives Prog ausführen will hab ich Pech gehabt,soviel zum Thema mehr Progs und Windows)Die meisten Progs laufen auf dem Mac sogar schneller als auf einem Windowsrechner.Wegen der Speicherverwaltung und Abstürze gibt es auch keine.
Achja und alle Blizzardspiele sind auch auf dem Mac spielbar.Ja,es gibt auch Spiele auf dem Mac.


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Hört mal Jungs,wie ist das will keiner einen Mac Sammelthread aufmachen? Ich möchte dies machen aber angesichts dessen das ich noch keinen Mac besitze da ich mit dem Kauf warten möchte bis ich etwas mehr Kohle habe warte ich auch mit der Eröffnung eines solchen Threads.

Bitte zankt euch nicht um Windows oder Mac OSx denke mal das beide große Vor und Nachteile haben. Aber mich hat Mac OsX total überzeugt.


----------



## davidenine (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Jap,ich hab ja auch noch keinen Mac(Kauf mir im September/Oktober einen wenn die Schneekatze auf dem Markt ist).Ein eigener Thread wäre cool.In unserem PCgameshardwareforum(verstehe ich ja auch) stößt man da ja  nicht so sehr auf Begeisterung.


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Bei mir wird es auch August/September. Werde dann wenn bis dahin kein Thread offen ist einen aufmachen. Vielleicht gibts ja mehr Anhänger als wir glauben?


----------



## davidenine (2. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ja,oder wir sorgen dafür das es mehr Anhänger gibt!Es gibt ja auch Leute die am Pc nicht so viel oder garnich Spielen.Ich freue mich schon auf September.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ok,das Mac Book rückt in greifbarere Nähe

Jetzt habe des öfteren Erfahren das das Display sehr stark spiegelt und einem die laune drauf zuschauen nimmt. Ist da was dran?
Also es ist so,ich habe inzwischen mal mit so einem Mac Book hantieren dürfen beim Händler nur habe ich dort nicht so auf diesen "Missstand" geachtet. Ist da was dran? Momentan benutze ich das Dell meiner Freundin mit und dieses hat auch ein Spiegelndes Display und ich kenne auch sonst nur Notebooks bei denen es ein spiegelndes LCD ist....


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Die Macbooks sollten so sein wie jedes andere spiegelnde Notebook. Wenn du helles Licht hinter dir hast, spiegelt es halt bzw du musst die Helligkeit stark erhöhen, um noch was lesen zu können.

Das ist ja mittlerweile leider bei fast alolen Consumer-Notebooks Mode, lediglich ein paar Businessmodelle setzen noch auf matte Displays. Insofern kein Nachteil für Apple.
Selbst ausprobiert auf der sonnigen Wiese habe ich es zwar nicht, aber ich denke das Macbook ist da nicht besser oder sclechter als ein spiegelndes Dell.


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Eben das denke ich auch,ich verstehe auch dieses gemeckere nicht.Die meisten Notebooks sind glare.Davon mal abgesehen,ich fand das Apple Display bis jetzt am angenehmsten anzuschauen.Da könnten sich andere mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.Wobei ich das Display des Studio 15 auch ganz gut finde.


----------



## Kadauz (21. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Spiegeldisplays sind in meinen Augen eine Seuche.
Als damals die ersten TFT Monitore auf den Markt kamen, wurden sie genau mit diesem Argument des "nicht spielgelns" gegenüber einem CRT heiß beworben. Aber so lange sich Verbraucher gerne verarschen lassen (Spiegeldisplays sind günstiger in der Herstellung) gehört ihnen das auch nicht anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das ist ja mittlerweile leider bei fast alolen Consumer-Notebooks Mode, lediglich ein paar Businessmodelle setzen noch auf matte Displays. Insofern kein Nachteil für Apple.
> Selbst ausprobiert auf der sonnigen Wiese habe ich es zwar nicht, aber ich denke das Macbook ist da nicht besser oder sclechter als ein spiegelndes Dell.


 
Jep, spiegelden Displays sind echt Mist, wer hat den Kram bloß erfunden.
Beim Mac ist halt gut, dass sie sehr helle Displays haben, auch noch nach langem Gebrauch.
Mein Asus Notebook ist nach nur einem Jahr Benutzung schon merklich dunkler geworden, das Mac Book nicht.


----------



## PBJ (22. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ist immer eine Frage des Geschmacks und des Nutzerverhaltens..

Ich kann dazu nur folgendes anmerken:
Wenn ich mein "altes" 15" MacBook Pro neben mein neues "late '08" MBP stelle und mir gleiche Inhalte, sagen wir ne DVD oder ein Scan in PShop anzeigen lasse, würde ich jederzeit wieder zum "arsenic-free glas" Modell, also zum neuen greifen! Das Display ist gerade im Vergleich zum alten dermassen hell und brilliant, dass ich den spiegelnden Effekt gerne in Kauf nehme!

Und ganz abgesehen davon, erinnere ich mich auch noch gut an die "alten Zeiten" wo in direkter Sonneneinstrahlung das Bild ebenfalls und immer direkt zu vergessen war, um vernünftig arbeiten zu können..

Sage nur Parks / Grill / Fussball / Laptops / (in) Pappschachteln ...


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Sagt mal ist es echt so das die Mac Book Akkus derb lange halten? Also bevor ich sie laden muß?


----------



## PBJ (24. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es echt so das die Mac Book Akkus derb lange halten? Also bevor ich sie laden muß?



Ich bin zufrieden! Hab's aber noch nicht gemessen. Würde aus dem Stehgreif mal so ca. 5h schätzen (15" LED MacBook Pro mit austauschbarer 50 Wattstunden Lithium-Polymer-Batterie).

Hier ein (Werbe) Video über die neuen Apple Akkus:
Apple - MacBook Pro - 17" Batterie - Video


----------



## STSLeon (24. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

So wie ich das beobachten kann sind es rund 3-4 Stunden bevor man Macbook an den Strom hängen muss. Für die Größe eigentlich eine ganz brauchbare Zeit


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ok,soviel zum Akku.Was ist mit dem Wlan Adapter des MB? Kann der auch was anderes als "n"?


----------



## Adrenalize (30. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

N ist halt das höchste, was WLAN-mäßig geht. Das Ist ja immer rückkompatibel, insofern kann er sicher auch g und b.
Wobei g ja eh momentan noch der Regelfall ist, mehr als 54Mbit gibts ja meist nicht bei gängigen Routern und Hotspots, außer es sind ganz neue Geräte.


----------



## orca113 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ja also in dem Dell meiner Freundin ist ein Wlanadapter verbaut der N kann und meine Fritzbox kann das auch. Leider läuft das nur sporadisch Fehlerfrei,aber wenn das rennt dann rennt das. Jetzt kann man nur hpoffen das das MB es besser kann als das Dell.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Orca, ich sag dir mal ganz ehrlich. Ich habe in der Klasse ca. 8 man, die einen Apple Notebook haben. Ich geb zu, dass der Akku sehr lange hält und dass die Notebooks dieses Jahr so zum Hype wurden, was später sicherlich nachlässt, aber du wirst dich so oft mit den ganzen Adaptern und Umwegen ärgern. Um Beamer anzuschließen, brauchste Adapter, der ca 40 € kostet, ganze Software musste dich umstellen, wenn du zwischen Windows und MacOS was machen willst, musste durch Zusatzprogramme arbeiten. Kurz und knapp, wenn du dir Apple holst, dann grenzte dich stark ab von der ganzen Umwelt, weil Apple mag schick zu sein, aber ständig Ärger haben, verdirbt den Spaß


----------



## STSLeon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

@Raptor
Das mit dem Abgrenzen empfinde ich überhaupt nicht so, es gibt durch Bootcamp die Möglichkeit Windows als Virtuelle Maschine laufen zu lassen, bei jedem MacBook liegen Vista treiber bei um Vista auch wirklich aufzuspielen und die ganze Office und Adobe Software gibt es für jedes OS. Da gibt es inzwischen keine Schwierigkeiten mehr. Bei uns werden Präsentationen auch Problemlos hin und her geschickt.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

@Raptor und die anderen:

Der adapter von dem du da redest ist doch der VGA zu Apple Stecker b.z.w. andersrum oder wie jetzt? Nun,das ist ja klar,den würde ich mir eh kaufen da ich gerne meinen 22" Monitor weiter nutzen will.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> @Raptor
> Das mit dem Abgrenzen empfinde ich überhaupt nicht so, es gibt durch Bootcamp die Möglichkeit Windows als Virtuelle Maschine laufen zu lassen


Nur kurz zur Berichtigung: Windows läuft nativ und mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf den Intel-Macs, da ist keine VM dazwischen. VM bräuchte es nur bei PowerPC-Prozessoren.
Was Bootcamp macht: Es kümmert sich um spezifische Treiber für die Komponenten, richtet eine Partition ein und ersetzt das nicht vorhandene Bios (auf Macs wird ja statt Bios afaik EFI verwendet).

Wenn das windows erstmal installiert ist, läuft es genauso schnell wie auf einem Notebook mit vergleichbarer Hardware.

Man kann natürlich auch andere Betriebsysteme mittels VM installieren, das ist aber eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Weiß nicht, bin immer noch skeptisch Apple gegenüber. Vllt, weil ich mich immer noch an Jahr 2000 bis 2003 gut erinnern kann


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, bin immer noch skeptisch Apple gegenüber. Vllt, weil ich mich immer noch an Jahr 2000 bis 2003 gut erinnern kann



Was soll das heißen mit dem Jahr 2000 bis 2003?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Weil Apple jetzt gerade mit der neuen Serie, die so gebürsteten Alu Case haben, sehr stark dominiert. Früher war Apple für enormen Preis ohne großer Leistung bekannt. Ich kann mich gut erinnern, wo so ein iMac gute 2000 € kostet hat, aber Leistung gerade mal an einen 800 € Desktop PC reichte. Heute ist es nicht mehr so, nur die OS ist einfach mehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im Prinzip kein bissen besser als Windows, nur halt vllt bissen bunter. Das Problem bei Mac OS ist, dass man nicht sofort die Schwachstellen sieht, weil man eben sein ganzes Leben mit Windows verbracht hat. Arbeitet man mit Mac OS, kommt die selbe Frust durchs Abstürzen und Sonstiges.

Ist wie bei allen anderen Sachen, solange man die nicht hat, findet man diese auch geil.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



> Das Problem bei Mac OS ist, dass man nicht sofort die Schwachstellen sieht, weil man eben sein ganzes Leben mit Windows verbracht hat. Arbeitet man mit Mac OS, kommt die selbe Frust durchs Abstürzen und Sonstiges./QUOTE]
> 
> Raptor,du weißt ich kann dich gut leiden aber ich würde hier am liebsten Posts von Leuten lesen die selber "Mac User" sind.Dieser Fred soll keine "Windows oder Mac das ist hier die Frage" Geschichte werden. Vielmehr soll er Leuten die einen Mac haben wollen Fragen beantworten.Auch wenn ich der einzige bin der einen Mac will momentan hier....
> Bin dir ja dankbar das du mich vor Geldverschwendung bewahren willst
> ...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

In Bio, Geschichte und Wirtschaft sitzen 4 man um mich herum mit Mac´s und ich kann sie beim Arbeiten beobachten, daher kann ich, aus meiner Sicht, gut mitreden, was das Arbeiten mit Mac OS angeht.


----------



## PBJ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Da würde es mich aber echt mal interessieren, was die so mir ihren Rechnern machen, bei Bio, Geschichte und Wirtschaft, dass die abschmieren!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Naja, sie abreiten damit. Sie schmieren ja nicht ab, aber viele Leute, die kaum mit Mac OS bzw gar nichts zu tun hatten, die bilden sich oft ein, dass das ein fehlerloses System ist, das alles kann, aber im Endeffekt, hat es die selben Macken, die man einfach bei Windows schon zu genüge hatte.


----------



## PBJ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> aber im Endeffekt, hat es die selben Macken, die man einfach bei Windows schon zu genüge hatte.



Dann nenne uns doch mal fünf relevante Macken von OSX bzw. vom Mac, die mich als normalen User hätten betreffen können!

Und verzeiht mir den kleinen Spass am Rande, passt gerade so schön! 
http://movies.apple.com/media/us/mac/getamac/2009/apple-mvp-time_traveler-us-20090419_480x272.mov


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Hey an alle die sich einen Mac zulegen wollen:

Da hat sich was getan am Preis b.z.w. an der Ausstattung.

Ich schlage zu nach meinem Urlaub in 4 Wochen.


----------



## Kadauz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Hey an alle die sich einen Mac zulegen wollen:
> 
> Da hat sich was getan am Preis b.z.w. an der Ausstattung.
> 
> Ich schlage zu nach meinem Urlaub in 4 Wochen.



Das ist bei Hardware eigentlich normale.^^
Da wird sich in 4 Wochen nochmals was getan haben.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Gerade ist ja die Apple WWDC 2009, kann sein, dass da im Zuge der Neuvorstellungen auch die Preise etwas angepasst wurden.


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gerade ist ja die Apple WWDC 2009, kann sein, dass da im Zuge der Neuvorstellungen auch die Preise etwas angepasst wurden.


 
Als "MacBook" wird nur noch das schnöde 13,3" "Plastik Book" verkauft.

Jetzt hat man aus dem MacBook Alu Unibody das MacBook Pro 13,3"  gemacht.

Hat jetzt 160Gb HDD + 2,2Ghz Core2Duo + 2Gb Ram + beleuchtete Tastatur + Cardreader und das zu einem Grundpreis von 1149€ vorher mit weniger oder schwächerer Ausstattung 1199€


----------



## DarthTK (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ich hab mir das bestellt. Nur mit mit ner 250er-Platte, statt ner 160er. Und 2 GB RAM sollten erstmal reichen. Nachrüsten ist ja möglich.


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Und hast du es schon? Bist du zufrieden?

Jetzt mal ne Frage.Heute war ich bei meinen Eltern und meine Mutter wollte dieses "Mac Book" einmal sehen.Dann habe ich ihnen im Internet dieses:

Konfigurieren - Apple Store (Deutschland)

gezeigt doch ich kann jetzt Stein und Bein schwören das es vorhin dort für 1089€ angeboten wurde..... Spinne ich jetzt oder?????


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Vielleicht haben sie die Preise erhöht? Falls du Schüler oder Student bist, solltest du eh den Edu-Store nutzen, kommt günstiger.
Apple Store für den Bildungsbereich - Apple Store (Deutschland)

Schau ruhig auch mal bei Geizhals, teilweise bieten die Retailhändler die Geräte günstiger an als Apple selbst. Oder bei Gravi: Willkommen bei GRAVIS - Home (die stehen glaub ich nicht bei Geizhals mit dabei)


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Ich bin kein Schüler oder Student... Meisterschüler  aber das zählt nicht.... grml....

Ne,der das waren 1149€ noch vor dem Urlaub,jetzt schaute ich gestern Mittag und da waren es 1089€ und jetzt sind es wieder 1149€

Weiß nicht meint ihr nicht das es ein Vorteil ist das Ding direkt bei Apple zu kaufen?


----------



## DarthTK (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Und hast du es schon? Bist du zufrieden?...



Ja, habe es bereits erhalten. Und ob ich zufrieden bin?

Wenn ich ja sagen würde, wäre es sehr untertrieben. Ehrlich gesagt ist es der erste Computer der so funktioniert, wie er soll. Nämlich einfach funktionieren. Alles ist da, was man braucht und man findet es auch sofort. 

Internetzugang? So schnell habe ich noch nie einen eingerichtet  Und vieles mehr. Somit kann ich wirklich meinen noch vorhandenen Desktop-PC zum reinen Spielen hernehmen und für den ganzen Rest mein Macbook.

Momentan sieht es auch so aus, dass ich mir euch keinen Nachfolger für meinen Desktop-PC hole. Wenn ich spiele, ist es zur Zeit die Wii oder der DS, seltenst noch der PC. Evtl. kommt mal ne PS3 ins Haus noch...


----------



## orca113 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Das denke ich mir.Daher werde ich mir das Ding auch kaufen. Bei mir ist es aber jetzt noch eine Sache wenn mein Arbeitgeber mir meine Leistungs und Treue Prämie für 2008 überweist... Das wird jetzt bei meinem nächsten Lohn und Urlaubsgeld sein. Dann werde ich bestellen. Ich habe halt noch Zeit bis September. Für den war ja der Kauf geplant.

Ne PS3 60Gb (original) kannst du von mir haben für gutes Geld, Die habe ich gehegt und gepflegt aber leider ist es nur dumm das dafür nichts anständiges erscheint...


----------



## DarthTK (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ne PS3 60Gb (original) kannst du von mir haben für gutes Geld, Die habe ich gehegt und gepflegt aber leider ist es nur dumm das dafür nichts anständiges erscheint...



Das ist ja grad das Problem (habe ich in nem anderen Thread schon erwähnt), es gibt halt so gut wie gar nichts, was mich interessiert. Bin mehr so der Rollenspieler auf Konsolen.


----------



## orca113 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Also du hast es im 2 GB Ram gekauft. Kann man sich die 90€ AUfpreis für 4Gb sparen? Ist es fix genug? Wie ist die allgemeine performance? Was machst du mit dem Ding?


----------



## DarthTK (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Kurz gesagt: Meinen PC nehm ich noch zum Spielen her, für den Rest ist das Macbook Pro. Und bisher reichen die 2 GB. Kann sein, dass es für die Videobearbeitung zu wenig ist, das konnte ich aber noch nicht testen. Sonst ist es recht flott.


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Sag mal einen Cardreader hat das Ding nicht oder? Wie ist das jetzt wenn du SnowLeopard willst kannst du das so einfach bekommen ? Das soll ja im Sep erscheinen.


----------



## midnight (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*

Wenn du jetzt ein MacBook kaufst, dann kriegst du das Update auf SnowLeopard kostenlos. Wenn du schon länger OSX nutzt kannst du für 30€ oder so (schlagt mich wenns mehr ist...) updaten.

Bei Apple sind zumindest die Update-Konditionen vertretbar - nicht so wie bei Microsoft.

so far


----------



## DarthTK (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Apple Notebook,welches und wie bestückt?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Sag mal einen Cardreader hat das Ding nicht oder? Wie ist das jetzt wenn du SnowLeopard willst kannst du das so einfach bekommen ? Das soll ja im Sep erscheinen.



Es hat einen SD-Card-Reader, inwieweit man damit Adapterkarten für andere Formate einsetzen kann, oder ob er Multifunktionsfähig ist, weiß ich grad aktuell nicht.

Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, ist es für Käufer von Macs, die ab dem 8. Juni bestellt haben kostenlos. Nur 8,95 EUR für Versand müssen bezahlt werden.


----------

